
W.S. Merwin Has Died - akakievich
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/15/obituaries/w-s-merwin-dead-poet-laureate.html
======
laurex
Separation

Your absence has gone through me Like thread through a needle. Everything I do
is stitched with its color.

------
jonah-archive
Merwin was a remarkable writer. The Poetry Foundation's obituary has links to
some of his more well-known poems:
[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/collections/144293/remember...](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/collections/144293/remembering-
ws-merwin)

And the New Yorker posted a piece talking about him with links to many of the
prose pieces he wrote for them: [https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-
turner/w-s-merwin-in-th...](https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/w-s-
merwin-in-the-new-yorker)

Including an old favorite of mine, "The Remembering Machines of Tomorrow",
written in 1969: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1969/11/29/the-
rememberin...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1969/11/29/the-remembering-
machines-of-tomorrow)

There's a copy that appears to be readable without a paywall here:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=o6zuPVOrVIQC&lpg=PA105&ots...](https://books.google.com/books?id=o6zuPVOrVIQC&lpg=PA105&ots=c6H-a1A3nD&pg=PA104#v=onepage&q&f=false)

~~~
pmarreck
That last link won't let me read past the first page over here, but it already
seems remarkably prescient... now I gotta read the rest!

Seems like a remarkable creative, even though I just learned of him. RIP.

------
tnvaught
This poem seems appropriate:
[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/43118/for-the-
anniver...](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/43118/for-the-anniversary-
of-my-death)

------
akakievich
Also [https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/03/15/crashing-
w-s-...](https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/03/15/crashing-w-s-merwins-
wedding/).

------
shadowofsirius

       LIGHTS OUT
    
       The old grieving autumn goes on calling to its summer
       the valley is calling to other valleys beyond the ridge
       each star is roaring alone into darkness
       there is not a sound in the whole night

------
propertius
if any of this remains it will not be me

from "Hoelderlin at the River"/The Vixen

